# Livebearers are Becoming Weaker



## Corywm (Jan 18, 2011)

I wrote an article on how livebearers are getting weaker in commercial breeding. And the importance of high hardness to match commercial farming conditions.

You can have a full read here.


----------



## tscott (Jan 7, 2011)

Very good read. I love my Live bearers and didn't know a lot of this.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Good read, thanks.


----------



## Vince (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks found it very informaative.....Again thank you


----------



## SoFarAway (May 22, 2010)

Nice article! I had no idea about the commercial farmer's cement ponds leaching chemicals. Definately appreciated reading this!


----------

